

FanPulse (YC S10) Launches Web App In Time For The World Cup - kineticac
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/11/yc-funded-fanpulse-launches-web-app-in-time-for-the-world-cup-scores-deal-with-the-nhl/

======
jfornear
It looks like they took a little too much influence from the Twitter home
page...

EDIT: Why am I getting downvoted?

<http://twitter.com> <http://fanpul.se>

EDIT #2: I don't mean to call them out on their integrity or anything. I'm
mostly surprised that someone at YC didn't advise them to take more time to
'own' their look.

~~~
vinhboy
upboat.. good catch..

~~~
kineticac
hah, good catch!

we went with copying what works rather than spending too much time trying to
re-invent a good homepage. we launched pretty quick, so we tried to focus as
much on the core features first as possible.

------
kineticac
Hi HN: We just launched FanPulse this morning! It's been an awesome ride so
far in the Summer 2010 batch with YC! Please give us any feedback you may
have, we hope to build this out so you guys will love it.

~~~
natrius
My Facebook feed is filled with people rooting for soccer teams. When you pick
the winner of a game, does this post to your Facebook wall with the flag/logo
of the team? That would probably be pretty viral right now.

The "find friends on Facebook" page isn't working.

~~~
kineticac
If you check-in or pick a team, you are given the option to connect to
Facebook. It will then give you a preview of the cross post once you're all
connected.

Let me know if that seems confusing (it definitely might be). Great feedback!

------
d0m
You could improve a bit the Join Form. I hate when all the field are erased
when I make a mistake.. and also, there's no cancel button on this form (which
might be arguably good or bad).

It could be great if there was stuff you could see without being registred...
or if there is, the get started button should link there, and not to that form
button.

For me, "Get started" means: I will show you quickly what I can do for you and
not: "Fill this form, give me all your information, and then, I will show you
what I can do for you". I suggest you do the inverse.. show me what you got,
and if it's interesting, I'll subscribe.

On a side note, I like the main page with the live updates. Good job on that.

~~~
kineticac
d0m, that's a great idea! "Get Started" definitely should show you quickly
what you can get. We'll start on that ASAP. Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
jamesbkel
To nit pick, the color in the very corners of the 'Get Started' button is not
equal to the bg on which the image is placed.

Enjoying the site so far. Great work.

~~~
kineticac
eek, good catch =) need to do some polishing!

gotta count on the HN folk to really get down into it. you guys have awesome
feedback.

------
p3ll0n
I really like the approach you guys have taken to get fans involved (i.e. the
partnership with NHL that gives discounts to 'active' fans).

Any talk of partnering with NHL, MLB, NBA, etc. to stream live audio/video of
games?

With an increasing number of smart phones packing a powerful camera what about
serving as a platform for fans to share their own media content from games -
like photos?

~~~
kineticac
You're right on track with what we're working on. People love to share and
brag, and a lot love to brag that they're at the game.

Working with the leagues and teams are tough, but we're going to try to work
with them more on cool stuff like audio and video.

Sharing photos and video will be a sweet feature. I'd probably post a million
photos myself while I'm at the game ;)

Great ideas! keep them coming.

------
MicahWedemeyer
I went to fanpulse.com, said "huh?" and was gone.

I've never understood the clever domain names for real websites. It's cool for
your techie project that you hype here on HN. If it's meant to interact with
your average citizen, then forget about it.

website == .com for 99% of the people out there. Just ask Yahoo who paid like
$100k to finally get delicious.com

~~~
jfornear
...or just ask del.icio.us who sold for like a few million to Yahoo? :)

~~~
hyperbovine
No disrespect to joshu (who is around), but I never had a single non-techie
friend who used delicious. For whatever reason, only reddit (and to a lesser
extent Digg) have been able to break out of the geek echo chamber when it
comes to social news. Slashdot, which had a 6-10 year jump on all of them,
never could do it either.

Maybe it's the .com. Who knows.

~~~
kineticac
I've seen a huge designer community using delicious. maybe the artsy guys and
gals liked the "clever" name ;)

------
rgrieselhuber
Congrats, guys!

------
wensing
Welcome to the ____pulse family. A rising tide lifts all ships.

------
djb_hackernews
Mmm, smells like crunch time. Good job getting it done.

